# cellular phones thread



## samuel-a (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi all.

i don't usually scrap cell's but figured it might be helpful to create a pictured data base of the different types of cell's.
now, i know there are thousands of models and makers, but hopefully this database will grow, and can be made into a spread sheet.
this kind of data base can become handy for those of you who shop or sell on e-bay.

sorry about the quality, but the thread must be as light as it can be.


*let me go first: LG 820*


----------



## dub8 (Apr 10, 2010)

i just broke one open the white peace with the buttons im wondering what they are made of


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 11, 2010)

you can test them.

take a few buttons and dissolve them in a little AR.

when dissolved, do a stannous test. (we are looking for Pd)
if no results for PM's with the stannous test, it's might be Ag.
dilute 3-4 times with water and let it stand for a day or two, silver will precipitate on the bottom as white powder.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 12, 2010)

samuel-a said:


> you can test them.
> 
> take a few buttons and dissolve them in a little AR.
> 
> ...



This is an excellent place to use Schwerter's solution. You can determine the presence of silver instantaneously, by simply applying a single drop of the testing solution. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2010)

As a Cell Phone Tech, I have access to humdreds of "Spent" phones. Is it worthwhile to recover the PMs?


----------



## butcher (Apr 18, 2010)

well if you have a good supply, either recover the metals or sell them to someone who will think they are messing with to recover the metals.
this would be a hard question to answer, are you going to consider your time involved? I can cut firewood and sell it for more $/Hr than I make from Escrap, but then I learn more from recovery, than I do cutting wood. :roll:


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 19, 2010)

bjminc1 said:


> As a Cell Phone Tech, I have access to humdreds of "Spent" phones. Is it worthwhile to recover the PMs?



my local scrap buyer will pay 4.5$-5$ a pound for cellular boards, i guess you can make much more on e-bay, probably even better money then the recoverd value


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 8, 2010)

bjminc1 said:


> As a Cell Phone Tech, I have access to humdreds of "Spent" phones. Is it worthwhile to recover the PMs?


We can take any qty of cell phone boards to Hong Kong, allowed by local EPA that this item is not carrying any hazardous material. Contact me if you wish to find a constant buyer.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Sep 8, 2010)

butcher said:


> I can cut firewood and sell it for more $/Hr than I make from Escrap, but then I learn more from recovery, than I do cutting wood. :roll:



Just wait until $5,000/ozt gold.


----------



## dallasgoldbug (Sep 30, 2010)

The small dome shape pieces under the buttons are Nickel. they are produced in china you can find them on Alibaba.com


----------



## tranqmorne (Apr 10, 2011)

I think this thread is a great idea.. it looks dated but i like it. I think i have a few old cell phones around i may try to see if I can find them and post what i find.


----------



## tranqmorne (Apr 25, 2011)

Today I took apart a old Samsung UpStage. Seems to be a good amount of gold plated stuff. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Claudie (Apr 25, 2011)

I have taken apart many of the cordless telephones that appear to have more gold plating than the cellular telephones do, but I haven't done any tests to show that there is more. Also on the cordless telephones, there appears to be silver on some of the boards for the keypads. :|


----------

